# 4 ряд на ясную поляну



## sasha. (16 Янв 2018)

Уважаемые друзья, у кого-нибудь есть 4-х рядная ясная поляна?


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (16 Янв 2018)

Посмотрите на Авито, я как то видел там продавали.


----------



## Владимир Разумов (17 Янв 2018)

В прошлом году, в Москве продавали 5-ти рядную Ясную поляну. Я даже поиграл на ней немного. Просили за неё 95 000р.


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2018)

А баян "Левша" 4-Х рядный не интересует? В отличии от ясной поляны, все же многотембровый,4-Х голосный...


----------

